# Emotions: neural correlates



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

This is more for my benefit than for anyone else, but someone might find it useful. I'll be using this topic to post info/research concerning the neural correlates of emotions.

http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?script=sci_arttext&pid=S1516-44462017000200172

http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0066032

https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fnhum.2013.00346/full

http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0077196

http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0003556

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26062169


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Interesting... but what does it have to do with dissociation and dpd though?


----------



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

Broken said:


> Interesting... but what does it have to do with dissociation and dpd though?


It's posted in the mental and physical health section- with no tags for dissociation or DPD at this stage....so I'm unsure as to why you are linking this topic to dissociation and DPD?

However, there may be occasions when additional material linked to dissociation and DPD are added..


----------

